
Show HN: Owlorbit – Share your location/msg with friends and family in real-time - tim_nuwin
http://owlorbit.com/
======
wingerlang
> Use the “close your eyes” feature and become unsearchable on the map.

"If you can't see them, they can't see you!"

------
stephenr
So, this appears to be iOS only, and makes this claim:

> Stop fumbling through different apps > Have conversations that will lead you
> all to the same place.

Literally every iOS device on the planet has Messages.app installed by
default, which supports sharing location with the people you're talking to. So
what does your app do differently?

The claim about "different apps" (aka fragmentation of the IM space) is quite
ironic, as you've just added _another_ app to the pool.

~~~
wingerlang
> Literally every iOS device on the planet has Messages.app installed by
> default, which supports sharing location with the people you're talking to.
> So what does your app do differently?

Something I can see it that it takes away the friction. If you see a constant
stream of all of them the inevitable ping-pong messages of "where are you?
share your loc" will be gone. And the moments of someone going quiet for some
minute(s) will not be as annoying.

That being said I don't see myself using this app - seems like a hassle and as
you said it just adds another app to keep track of.

~~~
stephenr
Maybe its a generational thing. I'm in my early 30s.

The people I'm likely to see regularly and want to share my location with, I
just have allowed to see me via Messages/Find my Friends. If I'm going to meet
someone else, I just do the old fashioned thing and ask where they want to
meet, and then go there.

~~~
wingerlang
I'm in my late 20s. It might be a personal thing, I have just been in the
situation where I am meeting someone and the "1 minute delays" are enough to
cause friction and I (personally) don't like that.

And I have no experience with Find my friends, maybe that's the same case.

------
Rmilb
I use Glympse on Android and this works well with my Iphone carrying friends.
What advantages do you have over glympse? I am not affiliated with Glympse, I
am just a big fan of their product.
[https://glympse.com/](https://glympse.com/)

------
tim_nuwin
btw the API is SSL-only =], the landing page is just a static page hosted on
s3

